# April Fools!



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2011)

It's April Fools! (At least where I live. Your time zone may vary.) Let's discuss anything special that you see today. Web sites with crazy layouts or pranks, people pulling practical jokes, funny coincidences (like the first installment of my student loan being due :fp).

To start, I changed the front page on my website for today.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks to Kris I've seen all those ;-;


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 1, 2011)

I think you should make qqtimer give a crap scramble occasionaly 
Tommorow, my friend and I are planning to bring in two ghost busters costumes, and start randomly vacuuming an overhang in our gym (It is generally looked at as hard to get up to, as its kinda high up) I am not sure exactly where he is going with this... but it should be epic xD


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 1, 2011)

There was a nerf gun war in the city today, with people in gimp suits.
Don't think this was part of it though...
April Fools in Melbourne ended 3 and a quarter hours ago


----------



## Innocence (Apr 1, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> There was a nerf gun war in the city today, with people in gimp suits.
> Don't think this was part of it though...
> April Fools in Melbourne ended 3 and a quarter hours ago


 
That's if you're a believer in the half-day april fools. I didn't even wake up until 11!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2011)

April Fools absolutely lasts the whole day  You people from NZ/Ireland/UK/Australia/SA are silly.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 1, 2011)

I got fooled on UPSB....


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 1, 2011)

It's not April Fools Day yet where I live. I never knew people think April fools day is only half of a day. Can't wait to see what the senior prank is this year..


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2011)

Urban Dictionary has modified their layout to look like Wikipedia. (And every definition has a little [citation needed] after it ) Pretty neat!


----------



## Enter (Apr 1, 2011)

and i was afraid that is something wrong with qq timer because it is glowing in pink


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2011)

Haha, don't worry about that, the rest of my website (including qqtimer) should work normally 

FlashFlashRevolution released three very difficult files today. They're a lot faster than they should be, so they'll probably be removed soon.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Apr 1, 2011)

In Spain is the 28th of December


----------



## peterbone (Apr 1, 2011)

http://mail.google.com/mail/help/motion.html


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 1, 2011)

peterbone said:


> http://mail.google.com/mail/help/motion.html


 
That's awesome, I love how Google puts so much work into an April Fool's Day joke.


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 1, 2011)

What did upsb do?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 1, 2011)

Gmail wins. So much.


----------



## Owen (Apr 1, 2011)

peterbone said:


> http://mail.google.com/mail/help/motion.html


 
Obviously inspired by Opera's face gestures prank form 2009...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 1, 2011)

Think that apart from when I was at school, this is the first time I've been up before 12pm to actually witness some of April Fools day. Thought about telling my mum I was pregnant as a joke but then realised that was a bit cruel.


----------



## Your Mother (Apr 1, 2011)

Did anyone hear yet that the first 2 Alpha CC cubes have been released? They're supposed to be on the market within the next couple weeks, probably on Witeden, or some other Chinese cube store.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 1, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> this is the first time I've been up before 12pm



I don´t beleive you, I´m not easy to fool!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 1, 2011)

qqwref said:


> It's April Fools!


 
No, don´t try to fool me, I´m too clever!


----------



## maggot (Apr 1, 2011)

april fools? lol


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 1, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> Did anyone hear yet that the first 2 Alpha CC cubes have been released? They're supposed to be on the market within the next couple weeks, probably on Witeden, or some other Chinese cube store.


 
You make it believable by putting it on the April fools thread.

GENIUS


----------



## MagicYio (Apr 1, 2011)

Teabag + showerhead = win!


----------



## Maniac (Apr 1, 2011)

http://youtube.com

It says "youtube 1911" in the corner, and has 1911 viral videos.


----------



## MrData (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.rice-boy.com/vattu/index.php
Today's page of this comic I've been following. 
Caught me by surprise.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.hulu.com/index.htm
Hulu's home page


----------



## whauk (Apr 1, 2011)

on our school we have to choose our subjects for the final exam by today. i and a friend spontaneously went to a girl and told her she was too late and could not finish school now.
and on the german forum someone started a thread with the title "feliks 5,52 NL WR".


----------



## Stefan (Apr 1, 2011)

CUB3R01 said:


> http://www.hulu.com/index.htm
> Hulu's home page


 
Darn, they got me all excited with My So-Called Life on the front page and then I can't watch it cause I happen to be in the wrong country :-(


----------



## Erzz (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.kongregate.com/

I really thought that the trade in thing was real for about 10 minutes, and was trying to figure out how it worked.


----------



## CubeLTD (Apr 1, 2011)

So my school is getting a uniform policy today. So the principal said on the announcement "No uniforms next year". She said it a tone that was so believable, so I was kinda momentarily happy for 4 seconds, until she said "April Fools"... 

Then people in my class were just saying random April Fools Jokes but it was so funny. Like a person said "You're mad light" to a really dark guy in my class, and then said "April Fools". Sounds stupid here, but it was really funny..


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 1, 2011)

I tried to get this prank to work again in music class today (different teacher), but it failed because there weren't enough people who showed up to class.


----------



## Forte (Apr 1, 2011)

Fushigipedia lol


----------



## timeless (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.wolframalpha.com/bieberbeta.html lol


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 1, 2011)

Somebody turned the orchestra room upside down. Stands and chairs were hung from the ceiling and such. Pretty cool.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 1, 2011)

http://listen.grooveshark.com/


----------



## Jungleterrain (Apr 1, 2011)

qqtimer should have produce a random scramble every 10 scrambles or so that basically does nothing to the cube except return it to a solved state at the end of the scramble APRILS


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 1, 2011)

http://chromeadblock.com/freedom/


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 2, 2011)

DGraciaRubik said:


> In Spain is the 28th of December


Everywhere Spanish is spoken actually.


----------



## Julian (Apr 2, 2011)

qq! Pwease change it back! I wanna time myself :3


----------



## qqwref (Apr 2, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> qqtimer should have produce a random scramble every 10 scrambles or so that basically does nothing to the cube except return it to a solved state at the end of the scramble APRILS


 
qqTimer is already pranked


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 2, 2011)

qqwref said:


> qqTimer is already pranked


 
I can't seem to find how! :/


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 2, 2011)

<qqwref> you should try that 3x3 columns first method on my site
<statue> I would check it
<statue> but all I see are ponies


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow QQ, I had no idea you liked My Little Pony...

I now have a deep and profound respect for you.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 2, 2011)

lol. I was wondering why I was so slow today.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 2, 2011)

Fooled my cousin by telling her I got into a fender bender at a stoplight. 
Trollface.jpg


----------



## qqwref (Apr 2, 2011)

Julian said:


> qq! Pwease change it back! I wanna time myself :3


If you really want to time yourself accurately today, you can still use this version, which I haven't modified


----------



## Maniac (Apr 2, 2011)

@QQ


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 2, 2011)

I foooled myself so badly today that I was forced to visit the hospital for paranoia!


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 2, 2011)

Lawl, nice, took me a while to figure out what was changed xD. I think my favorite hack today was on chris' LPL page... http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memo-images.html


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 2, 2011)

minime12358 said:


> Lawl, nice, took me a while to figure out what was changed xD. I think my favorite hack today was on chris' LPL page... http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memo-images.html





Spoiler



Haha! You actually got me to the point where I went through his page and was all "why no rick roll?" Good job!


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 2, 2011)

i pulled out a hammer and smacked my worst enemy's head. I then apologized and said it was only a joke. I hope he's dead.


----------

